# Furry/Anthro RP



## LupusSomnium (Apr 8, 2017)

Hello! 
I'm looking for partners for Furry/Anthro roleplays.



M/M preferably 

18+ because I'd like for the plot to turn romantic/sexual eventually;  
I'm fine with some fetishes/kinks like Dom/sub, Mpreg, Omegaverse, etc.  so we can talk about it beforehand; we can also discuss others.

My characters are dominant/seme/top;
I like smaller partners for them, but it's *NOT necessary*. I can play with any type and I'm fine with traps too;

- Preferably paragraphs, up to 4 sentences or more at least. I understand there are times where I can't reply with much, so it's fine if it happens now and then too.
- It's not necessary to be amazing at grammar, considering English is only my second language, as long as it's understandable. 

I use Skype mostly but I'm also good with Discord or Kik. If you prefer other PM apps, let me know.


----------



## theCRAZYshow (Apr 9, 2017)

I'm, up!
Can I have your discord?


----------



## LupusSomnium (Apr 9, 2017)

theCRAZYshow said:


> I'm, up!
> Can I have your discord?


Of course!
MarbleHeroes #1501


----------



## Seduce (Apr 12, 2017)

I'm interested.


----------



## LupusSomnium (Apr 12, 2017)

Seduce said:


> I'm interested.


Awesome. Would you prefer discord or Skype?


----------



## Seduce (Apr 12, 2017)

LupusSomnium said:


> Awesome. Would you prefer discord or Skype?


I added you on discord


----------



## Madoneverything (Jun 2, 2017)

Interested, any sort of plot for the RP? Just asking, you into TF?


----------



## LupusSomnium (Jun 2, 2017)

Madoneverything said:


> Interested, any sort of plot for the RP? Just asking, you into TF?


What is TF? 
And we can discuss the plot if you like.


----------



## Madoneverything (Jun 2, 2017)

LupusSomnium said:


> What is TF?
> And we can discuss the plot if you like.


Its a popular thing on FA. It stands for transformation, and it involves one thing, generally a person (somes an anthro) somehow becoming another form (which can be almost anything possible).

I'm available on Discord.


----------



## DemonSukaii (Jun 6, 2017)

I'm interested my discord is Demonsukaii#3545


----------



## LupusSomnium (Jun 11, 2017)

Madoneverything said:


> Its a popular thing on FA. It stands for transformation, and it involves one thing, generally a person (somes an anthro) somehow becoming another form (which can be almost anything possible).
> 
> I'm available on Discord.



MarbleHeroes #1501


----------



## LupusSomnium (Jun 11, 2017)

DemonSukaii said:


> I'm interested my discord is Demonsukaii#3545


Added.


----------



## Lovesgivingbirth8 (Sep 1, 2017)

Might I have your discord?


----------



## Jonathan Spencer (Sep 16, 2017)

Could I join? I'd love to RP!

I'm Neth Smiley#2767 on Discord

However, I am not a feral, I am very much an anthro, even though I AM a male, black-furred Shepard mix. This picture is a sort of placeholder.


----------



## LupusSomnium (Sep 18, 2017)

Lovesgivingbirth8 said:


> Might I have your discord?



MarbleHeroes #1501


----------



## LupusSomnium (Sep 18, 2017)

Jonathan Spencer said:


> Could I join? I'd love to RP!
> 
> I'm Neth Smiley#2767 on Discord
> 
> However, I am not a feral, I am very much an anthro, even though I AM a male, black-furred Shepard mix. This picture is a sort of placeholder.



Of course! I'll add you.

MarbleHeroes #1501


----------



## Komi (Sep 23, 2017)

LupusSomnium said:


> Hello!
> I'm looking for partners for Furry/Anthro roleplays.
> 
> 
> ...


I'd like to try if you'd have me.


----------



## bohrium (Sep 23, 2017)

id love to rp with you using this chara Dayries on Toyhouse


----------



## Komi (Sep 23, 2017)

Added you on discord


----------



## AidenTheBunny (Dec 10, 2017)

Sure, where can we rp?


----------



## EveningTV (Dec 11, 2017)

Would you be up for rping on FurAffinity DMs?


----------



## DMW45 (Dec 12, 2017)

I'm always up for some RP.  Discord is DMW45#8565


----------



## Lovesgivingbirth8 (Dec 12, 2017)

I would love to do this in PM's with you.


----------



## Fluffyfox............. (Mar 19, 2020)

I would do sexual roleplay only


----------



## Fluffyfox............. (Mar 19, 2020)

I don't want discord because it's not furry related


----------

